# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Mozaik Shqiptar

## shigjeta

*Bukuroshja e Durresit*

Portreti i nje gruaje-Durres ose sic njihet me emrin "Bukuroshja e Durresit" eshte nje veper artistike, qe i perket gjysmes se dyte te shekullit IV para eres sone. Ka permasat 5.1 X 3m dhe eshte formuar me gure zalli shumengjyresh. Ne qender eshte koka e zmadhuar e nje gruaje, te cilen e rrethojne bisqe me lule zambaku e lule kembane, qe mbushin njekohesisht gjithe siperfaqen eliptike te mozaikut. Te gjitha jane vizatuar me gure ngjyrash te ndryshme kurse sfondi eshte i zi. 
Motive zbukurimi te ngjashme me kete mozaik, kane mozaiket bashkekohes te Pelas (Maqedoni e lashte).

----------


## anima

Uroj te jesh kaq e bukur sa Bukuroshja e Durresit, por jam i bindur 1000 % se je shume me e bukur

----------


## shigjeta

*Nje nga mozaiket e Linit*

Ky mozaik u zbulua nga germimet ne vitin 1969 qe jane bere ne Lin te Pogradecit. Germimet treguan per nje vendbanim ilir, qe i perket epokes se hekurit dhe vijne deri ne mesjeten e hereshme. Nga mozaiket e zbuluar ne kete vend, bie ne sy pasuria nga nje dekor i larmishem zoomorf, bimor e gjeometrik, me vlera te shquara artistike. Mozaiket nga ana artistike ngjajne me stilin e nje treve te gjere ballkanike, qe perfshinte qytete si Dyrrahu, Stobi, Tesaloniku etj

----------


## shigjeta

*Grua shqiptare ne kostum popullor*

Mikromozaik 6.4x10cm. Ky eshte nje mozaik qe paraqet nje veshje popullore gruaje dhe i perket shekullit te 19-te (1850). Ngjyrat e mrekullueshme dhe detajet e imta e bejne kete punim, nje nga me te vecantat e kesaj gjinie. Mozaiku ndodhet ne nje koleksion privat ne Florida

----------


## EncounterAL

Mozaike te nje bazilike te ndertuar nga Perandori Justinian ne qytetin e lindjes se 
 Teodores ("Theodoreas", emri i sotem " Qsar-Libya " ).
 Me duket se ngjasojne me mozaiket e Sarandes.

Fotot ngjitur jane nga www:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7775534
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18578579
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18578603

----------

